# A New View of the Arthurian Legends - Susan V. Tomory - Part 5/6



## Safranek (Feb 3, 2022)

*A New View of the Arthurian Legends*_ - _*Susan V. Tomory - Part 5 of 6*

Part 1 - Part 2 - Part 3 - Part 4 - Part 6

*The British historical background of the Grail legend *

The history of the British Isles leads us back into a pre-nation antiquity. Their legends and landscapes are filled with beings of light, fairies, and giants. The first historical people there recognized by today’s scholars may be the Picts. Originally they came from Scythia in the third century A.D, a rather recent event. Their king Sodrik died in battle while attempting to occupy the land on the British Isles. They were banned to Caithness where their population increased greatly. Their society was matrilineal. At the time of their arrival they had their own script, which appears to contain a _pre-Celtic language_, according to western scholars. The name which they called themselves is not known. The term Pict was given to them by the Romans. Drust, the son of the best-known Pict king, Erp, “ruled for a hundred years”, mainly in the fifth century A.D. They were noted for their tattoos and the name Cruithne given to them by the Irish means “picture people”.

The _Scots_ are believed to be of Scythian origin. According to legend, one of their noblemen married the Pharaoh’s daughter Scota who became their name-giver. Later they were expelled from Egypt and after 42 years of wandering they finally settled in Spain. They remained there for a thousand years. From there they went to Ireland’s Argyll county, which they called Dalriada. Prior to their arrival, a queen by the name of Cessair ruled there, whose father was Bith, son of Noah. According to another legend, the only survivor of the flood on this land was Fintan. He belonged to the shape-shifting beings, who became immortal. The name _Fintan_ is related to the Magyar _fény_ (_light_) and his aforementioned qualities bring him into contact with the Golden Age. The name Bith is closely connected to the B-S word-group with extensive vocabulary pertaining to a mythology of a “watery” origin of mankind and the Magyar word _víz_ (_water_).

The settling of Ireland took place in five successive waves, before the present Gaels’ ancestors appeared on this land. During one of these occupations, according to the _Historia Brittonum_, Partholon and his followers of about a thousand people arrived after they were expelled from their country in the 4th century A.D. Geoffrey Manamouth places them also into this timeframe but, according to him, they came from Spain to Orkney and, with royal permission, they settled in Ireland. Here they busied themselves with agriculture, animal husbandry, brewing beer and architecture thus establishing the basis of a peaceful agricultural society. Partholon’s descendants, Nemed and Fir Bolg, founded separate kingdoms later. Partholon’s name and the story of his expulsion, remind us of the Magyar words _part_ (_shore_), _párta_ (_corona_), _pártos_ (_seceder and dissenter_), from which the Parthian Empire must have received its name. The B-R, P- R, V-R consonantal group and its mythology give added information to this subject, but again it would carry us to another field of research. The name of the _Parthians_ and their empire played a large role in the history of Palestine among others. The name _Partholon_ and its links deserve further examination.


*The symbology of the Holy Grail *

Professor Geoffrey Ashe, scholar and dedicated researcher of the Arthurian legends, believes with excellent insight that _the Holy Grail is a summation of the male-female principle and symbols_. At the base of Magyar consciousness is the knowledge of the interchangeability of energy and matter. This knowledge was built into their language and is also part of their symbology. The pure gold sun-cap of the ancient Magyar kings, when worn as a cap round side up on one’s head was considered a _male_ symbol, which united heaven and earth into a creating unit. According to Magyar legends only a man, who was chosen _by_ the Holy crown, could become king. The last such king was _Hollós_ Mátyás, Mathias _Corvinus_. Tradition holds that the Holy Crown just appeared on his head and, in this way, it became apparent who should be King. Both the _Hollós_ and the _Corvinus_ cognomens and the Magyar names of the raven (_holló_) holding a ring (_gyűrű_), which appear on their family crest belong in the large K-R word- group; the word _grail_ belongs in this word-group. Matthias Corvinus Rex’s famous library and his Corvinae may have held great amounts of European early history. Pitifully, this library and its assets were ransacked and scattered during a turbulent phase of Magyar history. The presence of ravens is strongly connected with the Arthurian legends and it is still a nurtured, living tradition in England.

When the _cap_ is used as a _cup_, a vessel, hollow side up, it becomes a symbol of femininity, which is able to receive, to contain, to enfold. _Yet both the cap and the cup are essentially the same_. The Magyar language expresses this concept of interchangeability of energy, – which is considered the male principle of creation – and matter, which is the female principle – through the reciprocity of words. The Magyar _bak_ (_buck_) is a male, its reciprocal form _kupa_ (_cup_) is a female symbol along with the verb _kap_ (_to receive_). One also must note that the Magyar and English words are identical both in meaning and form. This author has collected several hundred words in the Magyar and English languages that are either identical, or linguistically related, which is the subject of a separate study.[18] I will touch only upon the few words closely related to this present article.

The memory of the gold Magyar Sun-crown was handed down from ancient traditions. The object and its symbology originated in a time when only Magyars (the original meaning of this word is “human”) lived on this earth in a happy Golden Age. Later historical epochs handed down this symbol to many generations, where these still live in their souls, language and traditions. When overpopulation of the Carpathian Basin spilled over to the neighboring lands and new successive societies were formed, this symbol still remained important and was used in the mythology and traditions of Magyar peoples.


*Linguistic affiliations of the Grail legend *

The Grail legend is believed to be of Sarmatian origin. The object itself is held to be a round, royal vessel holding life, and nourishment. The Magyar K-R word-group connected with the Holy Grail expresses this concept. The idea and role of this vessel has a close relationship with the ancient round, gold Magyar sun-cap which was a united male-female symbol, thus the symbol of Life. The ability of this holy cup for autonomous _action_ is part of both the Magyar and the Grail legends. The Holy Crown is considered a _personage_ in Hungary and has a title of His Majesty. The ancient Magyar tradition of the Holy Crown’s independent action – as God’s representative – in selecting the future King is grotesquely echoed in the legend of Charlemagne’s coronation. The true spiritual message of the Magyar legend was never fully grasped by the later non-Magyar historians, thus in Charlemagne’s coronation legend, the pope _sneaks_ up behind him and places the crown upon his head.

As we research the linguistic affiliations of the Arthurian legends, we have to realize that the “proto” languages of Linguistics, may they be “proto Indo-European”, “proto Greek” or any other “proto” language, are all based upon the Magyar language, which I consider a surviving remnant of an almost forgotten world language.

The places of the Grail legend are often called _caer_, like _Caer_ Lud, the city of Lud, which name is akin to the Magyar _kör_, meaning a _circle_, an _enclosed space_. Lud was the son of _Heli_ whose name is also part of the K-R word-group.

The Magyar linguistic affiliation of the _Fisher King (Halász Király) _are numerous and noteworthy. The personification of Death is often expressed as a fisherman and is part of the ancient Magyar legends. According to Ipolyi “The memory of Death (Halál) as a fisherman (halász) and his net (háló) is a vague but still existing concept” and “...talking about the spirit world of the river Sajó, as one enters this castle, one sees glass bells on the table. The Fairy of this castle explains that the spirits of the people who drowned in the river are kept under these glass bells and when one lifts them up white doves fly up from under the glass bells.”[19] In the constantly bleeding Fisher King (Halász Király) of the Arthurian legend we recognize Life itself as it is constantly dying and resurrecting, a concept which is part of the Magyar mythology. Linguistically, the following word-cluster supports the originality of this legend. The Magyar word _hal_ means _fish_ and, as a verb, it means to _sink_ and to _die_. _Halál_ means _death_. The verb _hallgat_ (_to be silent_) is very logically derived from this word: no sound can be uttered under water, in the land of fish (hal). The fact that these words belong into the K-R word-group which contains the concept of endlessness through the circle (kör), also denotes the impermanence of these states within eternity. The Holy Grail, the lance, the sword of the legend are all life- symbols with a wide circle of linguistic affiliations. We bring forth but a few of these below. You may observe that _each related concept belongs within the same group of root words in the Magyar language_. This root-word connection is also part of the Celtic languages and concepts.

*K-R group*
kör - circle
kerek - round
korsó - a round vessel, a jug
kor - aetas, era
kór - chronic disease
király - king
korona - crown
caer city, akin to kör = circle
Corbenic - place name

*H-L group*
hál - to sleep
hal - to sink
hal - fish
halász - fisher
hal - to die
halál - death
hely - a place
Heil - Celtic divinity
Heli - son of Lud in Celtic mythology
holló – Corvinus

*GY-R group*
gyűrű - ring
győr - castle, city

*G-R group*
grail - round vessel
Glastonbury place name

*T-R group*
tur - bull
turni - to dig up
tér - enclosed space
tér - to return
tár - to open
tűr - to roll something into a round shape
Turul - bird of prey with a circular flight-pattern
Tor - is a round mound

***

The basis of the Magyar legends and the legends of the British Isles is the memory of an ancient Golden Age, the Age of Fairies, which tells us about the concepts of eternal life and eternal beauty. Ancient heroes who undertook a journey into these lands among the stars always had an open door for return to this Earth. They did not believe in death. Ancient Magyar legends and written records remember that there were certain “special creations,” men, who are not subject to death.[20] In later legends, Prince Csaba, son of Atilla and his heroes return on the Milky Way to help their people. The Milky Way since then is also called the Road of Hosts where the stars are the sparks made by the hoofs of the heroes’ horses. The same spirit shines through the legends of the British Isles to us in which — as in a magic mirror — we recognize ourselves. Archaic Hungarian prayers still state that all we have to do is to step outdoors to immediately see into Heaven.[21]

Geoffrey Ashe summarizes the Arthurian legend very eloquently with the following words: “The Arthurian legend owes much of its lasting fascination to the perennial dream of a golden age, which comes to its sharpest Arthurian focus in Malory, but it is constant in all the forms which the legend assumes.” In Magyar mythology the content of the Arthurian legends is a summation of all ideas of life eternal.



*Appendix I*

*Sarmatian-Iazyg connections

Sarmatian presence in the British Isles*

Mr. Dan Robinson, Keeper of Archaeology at the Grosvenor
Museum in Chester, England sent some very valuable information
concerning the Sarmatian presence in England and western Europe.
(Date of the letter May 15, 1996, reference DJR/RBM). The material
he sent can be grouped into two categories:

1. A letter answering my questions, and suggested readings.

2. Copies of reference materials, concerning the above subject.
*
Source: *Mr. Dan Robinson, Keeper of Archaeology, Grosvenor Museum* 27 Grosvenor St. Chester CH1 2DD England.

*ad.1*_ Data contained in the letter:_

1. "First of all, all the records we have for Britain speak of “Sarmatians,” not “Iazyges.” I am not sure if this is significant or not in relation to your research.
2. The records speak of Marcus Aurelius sending 5500 Sarmatians to Britain, not to Chester specifically.
3. The Sarmatian cavalry in Britain then ’disappeared’ — we do not know where they went or what became of them, except that one ala (cavalry regiment) was stationed at Ribchester. This accounts for about 500 of the Sarmatians who were sent to Britain. Where did the other 5000 go? We don’t know.
4. There is a single tombstone from Chester of a Sarmatian. There is no inscription surviving, but the dress and the dragon standard are enough to identify him. I am sending you a copy of a photograph of the stone, and also an artist’s reconstruction of what it looked like before it was damaged.
5. Chester is some 60 miles south of Ribchester. We believe that Chester acted as administration centre for North Wales and North West England, and that forts like Ribchester were subordinated to the Legionary base at Chester. It therefore seems likely that the reason we have a solitary Sarmatian buried at Chester is that he had been on an errand to the “head office” and died while he was here.
6. You will see that your source mentioning several ’grave-sites’ in Chester is mistaken; I am afraid that the names you mention in your letter (Beukan and Babai) do not mean anything to me either. Our single Sarmatian gravestone has no writing left on it.”

_Recommended literature: _

AN ATLAS OF ROMAN BRITAIN by BARRI JONES AND DAVID MATTINGLY, published by BLACKWELL, OXFORD 1990, ISBN 0 – 631 - 13791 – 2
ROMAN BRITAIN - OUTPOST OF THE EMPIRE by H.H. SCULLARD, published by Thames and Hudson, London 1979
ROMAN BRITAIN - Life In An Imperial Province, by Keith Brannigan published by the Readers Digest Association 1980

*ad.2* The following sources _are from copies received from Mr. Dan Robinson_:

*Tunshill farm of Ribchester*[22] at Milnrow (Lancs.), two miles east of Rochdale a Sarmatian find is described as follows: ”582. Plate of silver, 1 11/16x1 in. (1/1), attached by a chain of four links to a wristlet on the right arm, 9 in. long, of a silver statuette of Victory. Found in 1793 in a quarry on Tunshill Farm, in the parish of Milnrow, 3/4 mile south-east of the parish church at Milnrow. Now in the possession of Lord Astor, of Hever Castle, Kent. A replica is now in the Tolson Memorial Museum, Huddersfield. Drawn by R.G.C., 1930 when on loan in the London Museum.

Victoriae / leg(ionis) VI _Vic(tricis) / Val(erius) Rufus / u(otum) s(oluit) l(ibens) m(erito),_ ’To the Victory of the Sixth Legion[23] Victrix Valerius Rufus willingly and deservedly fulfilled his vow.’

The letters have been punched[24]. This plate and the movable wristlet to which it is added appear to form an offering additional to the statuette itself. Sir George Macdonald points out that this must represent loot from the legionary headquarters at York.”


*The Ribchester find:*

BREMENTENNACVM
Brementenn(acensium) RIB 583
Bremetonnaci It. Ant. 481, 5
Bremetenracum Not. Dign. Occ. xl 54.
Bresnetenaci Veteranorum Rav. 124 (Arch. xciii 25).

For the settlement of ueterani see Richmond JRS XXXV (1945)22

583. Shaft of rectangular pedestal, 24x51x20 in. (1/12), found in 1578 at Ribchester, then taken to Salesbury Hall, where the inscribed face was built against a wall. Rediscovered in 1814 by Whitaker, who bequeathed it to St. John’s College, Cambridge, where it now is.

1. Deo an(cto) / [A]pollini Mapono / [pr]o salute D(omini)
2. N(ostri) / [et] n(umeri) eq(uitum) Sar/[m(atarum)]
3. Bremetenn(acensium) / [G]ordiani / [A]el(ius) An-
4 toni/nus c(enturio) leg(ionis) VI / Vic(tricis) domo /
5. Melitenis / praep(ositus).n(umeri) et r(egionis)
6. /.../.../15.../...
“To the holy god Apollo Maponus for the welfare of our Lord (the
Emperor) and of Gordian’s[25] Own Unit of Sarmatian cavalry of
Bremetennacum Aelius Antoninus, centurion of the Sixth Legion
Victrix, from Melitene, commandant of the contingent of the region
[...]
The meaning of the following inscriptions is debated, and I am
quoting only the different possibilities:

2. RONALSON Anon., Camd.; POLNAPON Whit.; POLINI MPON interpreted as MAPANO BRUCE; POLINI ]et[ mpon interpreted as [ET] M[ATR]ONIS Hueb.; POLINI MAPONO R.G.C.; MAPONO rejected by Heichelheim; POLLINI MAPONO R.P.W.; POLLINI MAPONO Richm. 5. BREVENM Camd. 1607; BRENETENN Whit.; BRENETENN Hinde, 7. ANTONI Bruce; ]p. antoni hUEB.; ]L ANTONI R.G.C.; A]EL ANTONI R.P.W. 8. VS.MEG VI Anon., Damd.; M(ILES) (L)EG VI Hors.; VSoLEG VI Whit. noting that ’the M appears to be compounded of the letter L and the centurial mark’; NVS LEG VI Bruce; [AN]VS 7 LEG Richm. The imperfect letter at the beginning of the line is certainly N, but AN is not excluded. The name was therefore either Antoninus or Antonianus. 9. DOMO corrected to DOMV Bruce, Hueb., R.G.C.10. ELITER Anon., Camd.; VELITERIS Whit.; MELITENIS Bruce. 11. NIIINI Hueb.; AEPIIEII R.G.C.; [P]RAEP N ET R. Richm. 12-16 Too badly weathered for reading.

(Possible reading of the text)

1. Deo san pollini Mapono o salute D
2. N n eq Sar
3. Bremetenn ordiani el An-
4 toninus c leg VI Vic domo
5.Melitenis praep n et r)

584. Altar found at Ribchester in 1603 when Camden saw it ’in the
house of T. Rodes’. Now lost. Reprinted from Camden.

PACIFE Pacife/ro Marti / ELEGA[26]
RO MARTI VR/BA Pos/uit ex uo/to
ELEGAVR
BA POS “To Mars the Pacebringer...set this up in
VIT EX VO accordance with her vow.
TO
3,4 ELEGA VR/BA Camd.; [F]L [SC]AVR[IAN]A Momm. (quoted by
Hueb.); [MA]E[CI]A URBA[NA] Hueb.

585. Base ’about 18x about 36 in.’ found in, or before 1568 in a
wood called Kettlehurst in the manor of Salesbury, 1 1/2 miles east of
Ribchester. Seen apparently in 1603 by Camden at Salesbury Hall.
Now lost. Reproduced from Lacye in B.M. MS.

CIL vii 220 ILS 3162. Talbot B.M. MS. Cott.Jul. F. X f.120v [137v].
Lacye ibid. Camden (1586) 431, 1607) 614. Hopkinson Ribchester
(ed.3, Atkinson) 29 no.12.
Deo Marti / et Victoriae / PR....NO / H. CC. NN.
“To the god Mars and to Victory
DEO MARTI / ET VICTORIAE / P.R.....NO / H. CC. NN. Lacye;
DEO / MARTI ET / VICTORIAE / DD AVGG. / ET CC....NN Camd.(1607), giving apparently some interpretation of 11. 3,4, for which the evidence is too uncertain.


*Roman legions at the time of the Sarmatians*

Here I will bring the distribution of Roman army units and their stations in England to give a point of reference to the Sarmatian presence.

From: The Roman Army in Britain, by P.A. Holder, published by Batsford 1982
ISBN 0-7134-3629-8
Appendix: The Garrison of Britain (pages 124, 125)
Cohors I fida Vardullorum milliaria equ. CR

Raised from the Vardulli of Spain by the reign of Claudius, this cohors quingenaria is first recorded in Britain in AD98. By then it had gained its block grant of citizenship and its honorific title. These were possibly awarded on the Rhine during the revolt of the Civilis. If so, the cohort would have moved to Britain with Cerialis. Between 105 and 122 the unit was enlarged to become a cohors milliaria. It is also recorded on the diplomas of 124,135,146 and 154 or 159. During the first period of the Antonine Wall it is attested at Castlecary under the command of a prefect (RIB 2149). This means that it had been split into two and that a vexillation was elsewhere. A vexillation of the cohort is attested on Hadrian’s Wall (RIB 1421) probably at this date. In the later second century it is attested at Lanchester (RIB 1076, 1083), its presence at Corbridge at this time is not certain (RIB 1128). During the third century it was the garrison of High Rochester (RIB 1272 et.a.).

Cohors II. Vasconum CR.eq.

Raised from the Vascones of northern Spain by Galba, the cohort fought in Lower Germany in AD70 (Tacitus, Hist.IV,33). It was probably transferred to Britain with Cerialis. By 105 the regiment had won a block grant of citizenship. It is recorded on the diplomas of 105 and 122

NUMERI

_Cuneus Frisionum Aballavensium_

This cavalry unit is attested at Papcastle by two inscriptions dated to the reign of Philip, AD. 244-249 (RIB 882,883). The epithet shows that it had previously been the garrison of Burgh-by-Sands. It was raised from the Frisii of Holland.

_Cuneus Frisiorum Ver(coviciensium)_

This cavalry unit is attested at Housesteads in the reign of Severus
Alexander (RIB 1594). It was raised from the Frisii of Holland.

_Cuneus Frisiorum Vinoviensium_

This cavalry unit was raised from the Frisii of Holland. It is attested on an altar of third century date from Binchester (Vinovia) whose name it takes (RIB 1036).

_Cuneus Sarmatarum_

This unit was formed from some of the 5,500 Sarmatians which Marcus Aurelius sent to Britain in AD. 175. It is attested at Ribchester in the third century. On two lost tombstones it is apparently called an ala (RIB 594,595), and on a dedication it is called numerus equitum Sarmatorum Bremetennacensium (RIB 583). It was still at Ribchester according to the Notitia Dignitatum (Not. Dig. Occ. XL, 54).

_Cuneus [ ]rum_

This unknown cavalry unit is recorded on a third-century altar from Brougham (RIB 722).

_Numerus Barcariorum_

This unit is attested at Lancaster (RIB 601) in the third century. Barcae were usually used for transportation and lighterage, but because of their shallow draught, could also be useful for inshore operations against an enemy. Such would be the function of the barcarii at Lancaster. Thus, it was probably also the garrison there in the fourth century when the fort was part of the naval defences on the West Coast.

_Numerus Barcariorum Tigrisensium_

Recorded as stationed at South Shields in the Notitia Dignitatum (Not.Dig.Occ. XL,22), this unit should be taken as separate from the numerus Barcariorum (q.v.). It originally had been stationed on the River Tigris.

_Numerus Concangiensium_

Numerous tiles have been found at Binchester with the stamp N.Con. (VII 1234, et al.). This can be expanded to read numerus Concangiensium - the unit of Concangis (Chester-le-Street). If this is correct it would suggest the third century garrison of Chester-le- Street was a numerus and that tiles it produced were used at Binchester.

_Numerus Exploratorum (Netherby)_

(Not.Dig.Occ.XL,25), stationed at Bowes.
(Not. Dig. Occ. XXVIII, 21), stationed at Portus Adurni. It was probably one of the units of Exploratores (q.v.) stationed north of Hadrian’s Wall at Risingham or High Rochester. After the disaster of AD 367 and the abandonment of this area the unit was moved to Portchester. It was moved to the contingent early in the fifth century and promoted to the field army. The regiment is recorded as part of the field army of Gaul in the Notitia Dignitatum (Not. Dig. Occ. VII. 110).


*Roman Britain, by Peter Salway, Oxford 1981*

ISBN 0-19- 821717-x
(pages 207, 208, 536)

“...Sometime in the period 169-80 Q. Antistius Adventus was appointed to Britain, and it may have been in his term of office that one incident took place that is particularly interesting. Marcus had been campaigning across the Danube against the Sarmatians, a tribe famous for their armoured cavalry and proving extremely troublesome to the frontier. It was Marcus’ intention to solve this difficulty, like Julius Agricola with the Ordovices, by wholesale extermination. However the proclamation of Avidius Cassius as emperor in Syria and Egypt caused him to break off the campaign, which was going well — from his point of view. In haste he made terms with the enemy, one of the details of which was the supply of 8,000 Sarmatian cavalry for enrollment in the Roman army. Of these, 5,500 were sent to Britain. (Dio, LXII. xvi)” [ “...Unlike the Frisii and the Usipi of the Lower Rhine, where regiments were raised before the areas had been formally incorporated in the empire but Roman influence was already dominant, these were from a region over which the Romans did not at that time exercise _de facto rule_, though the inhabitants had been Roman clients in the past. It is relevant that this happened at the same time as Marcus was settling barbarians south of the Danube, as we have noted, on abandoned lands to strengthen the frontier. (The Marcomanni, Quadi, and _Sarmatae-Iazyges_ were at the time settled in the middle Danubian region: they had each had a long history of conflict and semi-subjection to Rome and changed their homelands several times. There had been relative peace since the end of the first century, but in the time of Marcus Aurelius they seem to have been set moving against the empire by pressure of other barbarians behind them. They were to continue to give serious trouble from time to time in the third and fourth centuries and some of them were caught up in the great barbarian occupations of large parts of the empire in the fifth.) New ideas were appearing, even if in the form of _ad hoc_ solutions to special problems. What exactly was done with the Sarmatians sent to Britain is not known. As veterans they are found later settled in the neighborhood of Ribchester on the Ribble, still under special supervision and therefore remaining a doubtful quantity. However they represented a substantial reinforcement to the auxiliary forces in Britain, wherever they were stationed on arrival and however subdivided. The possibility of a reoccupation of Scotland may have been assisted by this windfall for the army of Britain.... “

One special case is the appointment of a legionary centurion as commander of the Sarmatian cavalry unit at Ribchester who also has the title _praepositus regionis_. Two holders of this post are known, one at some point between 222 and 235 (RIB 587), the other 238 or later. (RIB 583). It has been argued that on discharge those of the Sarmatians[27] that had been compulsorily enrolled and sent to Britain by Marcus Aurelius in 175 and not subsequently posted elsewhere were settled together on land in the neighborhood of Ribchester. (JRS 35 (1945). 25.) However these appointments are a quarter of a century or more after the last of the Sarmatians is likely to have left the army, and it is difficult to believe they still needed special surveillance. Unless the post (or title alone) remained because of administrative inertia, it is likely that this district required direct control for some other reason than a need to control an unusual group of veteran settlements. One suggestion had been that the area had developed as a consequence of the Sarmatian settlement into an important breeding centre for cavalry horses. However _it is difficult to see why the commander of the local unit has a special title_, since other auxiliary forts are known to have had territoria and if necessary the district could have formed part of the prata legionis if it was felt desirable to have it directly under legionary control. The instance is not yet to my mind completely explained, and others may well be found. Nevertheless, there is little doubt that most of what was not imperial estate or directly in army possession came to be administered by the normal civil local authorities.


[1] I discuss these in detail in my book Kezdeteink (translation: Our beginnings) and the English-Magyar Word Origins.
[2] John Dayton’s works on metallurgy.
[3] Geoffrey Ashe Mythology of the British Isles p.78, and L. A. Waddell The Phoenician Origin of Britons, Scots and Anglo Saxons p.
[4] Anonymus 1 and 5
[5] Cambridge Ancient World History (Vol. 10 p. 370), 1936, 1971
[6] Anonym 3, Chron. Bud. 35 st. ”ab eventu divino est nominates Almus“ Ipolyi, Magyar mythologia Vol.I. p. 238
[7] Ipolyi Magyar mythologia Vol.I:203
[8] Ipolyi Magyar mythologia Vol. II. page 296
[9] One of the first historians during the reign of the House of Árpád.
[10] Ipolyi Magyar mythologia II, 276-8
[11] Tomory, Susan Kezdeteink, Miskolci Bölcsész Egyesület, 2000
[12] Ipolyi Magyar mythologia Vol. I p.330
[13] Dr. Tibor Baráth
[14] Zsuzsanna Erdélyi Hegyet hágék lõtõt lépék p.247
[15] The Meyers Lexicon of 1896 still knew about the existence of this gold cap. (Adorján Magyar’s note no. 7149)
[16] THE CELTIC TWILIGHT Arthurian artist (1833-1898). This picture was painted in 1881-98
[17] Demokrata, Budapest 1997/37
[18] Susan Tomory Magyar English Word Origins
[19] Ipolyi Magyar mythologia vol. II:123-124
[20] A magyarok története. Tárih-i Üngürüsz, az 1740 évi Névtelen Magyar Történet
[21] Erdélyi Zsuzsanna Hegyet hágék lõtõt lépék
[22] R.G. Collingwood and R.P. Wright’s Roman Inscriptions of Britain, Vol.I. (Inscriptions on stone), Oxford 1965. (Pages 194-195)
[23] The highlighted Sixth Legion, as we will see later was the cavalry unit of the Sarmatians stationed there.
[24] The names written with dots is a very unique characteristic of the Hungarians even up to the present day. It served ethnic identification purposes and had religious significance in the more distant past.
[25] The title Gordiani dates the inscription to the reign of Gordian (A.D. 238-44) or possibly later. Melitene was situated on the River Euphrates, where legio XII Fulminata was in garrison.
[26] For Mars P acifer see CIL ix 5060, and Panofka Archaeologische Zeitung XV (1857) 30.
[27] The reference literature places an equation mark between the Sarmatae and the Iazygs applying these two names alternately to the same group of people. See Adorján Magyar’s quoted work concerning the Iazyg-Ias as the same people.


*Appendix II

Magyar connections to the Geographical Names of the British Isles*

The following geographical names form only a Baedeker-like list. Even so they contain enough similarities with Magyar mythology and language to warrant further research into this subject.

_Aesica_ is the name of a stronghold and contains the Magyar word _ős_ (_ancestor_).

_Aran_ is a mountain. The Magyar river, mountain and county name, _Aranyos_, is identical to it and it is connected to the word _arany_ (_shine_ in ancient times, now _gold_).

_Armagh_ is a stronghold, built in the fifth century. According to legend, it was built by queen _Macha_. Her ancestor, the fairy, Macha, bore twin boys from her marriage to a mortal. The Magyar, or Makar origin legends are based upon the twin sons of Magor Sungod. The names and the twins point to a common origin of this legend. According to this legend the Irish society originated itself from the fairy-folk just as did the Magyar.

_Avebury_ famous for its stone circles. The island’s first agriculture was practiced near the Windmill Hill (_Szél_malom domb). _Silbury_’s hill was 50 ft. high. It is affiliated with the many _Szil_ place names we discussed in connection with the Sarmatian-Magyar presence in the Carpathian Basin. The word szil belongs in the same word-group as szél (wind). For this reason, I believe the name Windmill Hill is a later translation of the _szélmalom domb_ at Silbury or Szélvár (Castle of the Wind).

_Avon_ is near _Bath_. These are related to the words _év_ (_circle_) and _víz_ (_water_).

_Ay_.... word particle is present in several geographical names. Its meaning in Old English is yes, good, an affirmative answer. Its reciprocal is the Magyar _jó_ with the same meaning.

Aysgarth Force is the name of a waterfall. The Magyar words of _jó_ and _kert_ carry the same form and meaning.

_Ure_ valley is near the Yorkshire Dells. The first word seems to be connected to the Magyar _Ur_ word, meaning Lord. (We find a similar meaning in the words Altai and Ural, which translate into “the lowlands call the mountains Lord” or the mountain rules the lowlands.)


*Derivatives of the Magyar word, Bál: *

_Bala_ is a lake near the base of the Aran and Berwyn mountains, in NW Wales. In Hungary Lake Balaton bears the same name. Both are derived from the Palóc Bál, Béla, the name of their Sungod.

Bala is a town at the base of the Aran and Berwyn mountains, at the southern end of lake Bala.

_Ballabeg,_ the 1000 ft. high Round Table (_Kerek Asztal_) is a backdrop to ancient mythology. I connect the first syllable of this name with the name of the Sungod Bál or Béla.

_South Barrule_, Dalby, Glen _Maye_ are famous for their waterfalls.

_Bally_ Namallard and _Bella_naleck are locations of lakes. The name Bel and _leck_ (luk, lok) words are identical in form and meaning. _Kesh_, _Lough_ Erne, Lisnakee are in this region also. _Kesh_ is related to the Magyar _kis_ (_little_) and the name of the city of Kassa.

_Balmoral_ is a castle. The highest elevation of the region is the 3786 ft. high Locknagar Mountain.

_Belfast _is the capital of Ireland.

_Belas_ Knap is a 1000 ft. high, Neolithic stone hill with an ancient chambered burial place.

_Banna_, or _Magna_ lies north of castle _Thirlwall_, and completely encircles Hadrian’s Wall. The Magyar words _tér-túr_ carry the same meaning: the Magyar _fal_ and the English _wall_ belong in the same category. We may translate the meaning of this word as circular wall, or _térfa_l (archaic use), _körfal_ in Magyar. Banna itself bears relationship to the Pannonian culture sphere.

_Bath_ is the name of a healing spa from ancient times. Its name is related to the Magyar víz, English _water._ It belongs into the same word-group as do Palestine’s settlement-names beginning with Beth, Bath, meaning water, and the geographic names, beginning with the B-S consonantal syllables. All these locales are connected with water.

Bosham, is a peninsula stretching far into the sea.

Boston, has the best harbor of the region.

Bude is a recreational area near water. Its name is part of the above. It is also connected with the Magyar capital cities of _Buda_ and _Pest,_ which were built on the Danube and has several important hot- water springs, so their names are without doubt connected to the word víz (water).

Caerleon is a city. Its first syllable is identical with the Magyar kör (circle).

Camlough Mountain’s name is related to the Magyar _kan, kam_ (male, a protruding part), the _lok_ and _kamlik_ (_chimney_).

Cornwall’s name and the symbolism of the region brings this name in connection with the Magyar _kör_ (_circle_) with the meaning of _Körfa_l (_circular wall_).

Deva is a city. The name is identical with the Magyar city of Déva.

Hale’s name is connected with the words _hely_ (_place_) and _kör _(_circle_).

Hunstanton is situated on England’s eastern, south-eastern shores. Its name contains the _hun_ and “_ton_” tanya, names. The former is the known name Hun, the latter means a holy place, a residence, a settled habitat. The last syllable (stan) may be also a form of stone (ME, OE stan).

Kennet district’s hills are the conical hills of Avebury, and Silbury. A place named Long _Barrow_ near Western Kennet is a 350x8 ft. burial place with 30 graves from the early Stone Age. It is England’s largest burial place with chambered graves. Malmsbury is nearby, once a residence of King _Athel_stan. The material of this excavation site is important from a Magyar point of view.

The 374 ft. White Horse of Uffington dates to the 5-4th centuries B.C. It is also believed to be the totem-animal of the Iceni people who flourished in the 2-1 centuries B.C. Many other horse figures can be found on the British Isles, such as the representations of Cherhill, Pewsey, Alton Barns but these all date from the 18-20th centuries A.D. and show the tenacity by which ancient symbols survive.






*                                                                           Figure 29. The white horse of Uffington*


St. _Machar_’s church in Aberdeen was built in the sixth century A.D., but its base is an ancient place of worship. The Machar name is without doubt connected with the name of Magyar, or Makar Sungod.

The Valley of _Manger_ is here and in it the Dragon Hill; now it is believed to be connected with St. George, but this name leads us into greater antiquity and contains the name of the God, _Mén_. Manger’s name means _Ménkör_, the Circle of Mén and it is identical in concept with Menhirs, the chorea of various sites. The nearby Wayland Smithy’s vaulted graves are from 2500-2000 B.C.

_Mousa_’s castle was built without any mortar; its walls are five ft.wide. I don’t have the timeframe within which it was built. The name is identical with the name of the Magyar county and city of _Moson_.

_Oban_ is in the Grampians and contains the name of the Magyar _Pannon_ people and it’s title of nobility. The _O_ particle means ancient in the Magyar language.

_Omagh Tyrone_ is a town in Lough Erne, Northern Ireland. Tyrone’s name is part of the T-R word-group of the Arthurian legends. The name of Omagh means _Ancient Mag_ in Magyar.

_Orme_ Head in Wales contains the Magyar word _orom_ meaning the peak of a mountain.

_Perth_ is called „the fair city” or white city. This name belongs into the B-P — R-L word-group of the Palóc in which the word _béla_ means white light. It is located on the banks of the river _Tay_ and is a variant of the té-lé word-cluster, which means liquid in Magyar.

_Rufus_’s stone commemorates king William’s death during a hunting mishap in 1100; his death was caused by an arrow. In the early centuries of Roman Catholicism such hunting mishaps were frequent in Hungary too, in which the boar seems always to have a key role.

_Unst_ is the world’s northernmost city


*Rivers*

_Bann_ is a river near Londonderry, and the Giant’s Causeway. The several town names within this B, P-N word-group all contain the name of our Pannonian indigenous population, the _Pannon_.

_Don_ is a river, and its affiliation with the words _Don-Duna-nedű_ (liquid) were discussed above.

_The Fens_ is a territory of 1400 square miles near the rivers "_Wash_,” _Ouse_, _Nene, Welland_ and Witham. Wash is related to the Magyar word víz (water), the Ouse is a historical Magyar name, Nene means a feminine concept, Welland carries the name of Vilona, mother goddess of the Palóc. The island of Ely is situated in a marshy region and belonged to St. _Ethel_reda in the 7th century, who was the queen of Nort_hum_bria. Northumbria contains the _Hun_ name, the _ia_ word ending meaning _jó, jav_ (good, property). Ethelreda’s name leads to the ancient history of the Magyars, but it is also connected with the name of _Etelköz_, a geographical name of the later Magyar historical times. The ancient memories have been Christianized later, but it is clear that the octagon base of the original, towerless temple is the remnant of a pre-Christian structure and religion.

_Folyle_’s region is rich in rivers, _folyó_ in Magyar. St. Columba’s stone is here, upon which two ancient footprints can be seen. This stone may have been the coronation stone of the O’Neills who were kings of Ulster. _The Giant’s Causeway_ is here along with Ireland’s most ancient castle, Grianan of _Aileach_, the capital city of the O’Neills. The causeway is composed of columns, a natural basalt formation. The many names beginning with Bal are remarkable, like Ballingtoy, Ballycastle. Further names are Cushendun, Cushendall, Kesh, White Island. These belong yet to another Magyar groups word-cluster, the K-S ethnic word-group. The town-name of _Kesh_ is related to _kese_ meaning pale, white. This etymology is supported by the fact that they are near White Island. This ethnic group’s mythology contained the legend of the golden fleece.

_Lagan, Leven, Lledr, Lune_ are rivers and the names connected with the Magyar word for liquid (_lé_).

_Leach_ river’s name has not been explained as yet; it is supposed that it may mean something wet, a wet place. Magyar _lék_ (leak) and the above _lé_ is related to this.

Mersey is a frequent Magyar last name.

_Nadder_ and _Bourne_ rivers empty into the Avon and Stonehenge is nearby. At a place called Old _Sarum_ the remnants of prehistoric structures can be found. _Nadder_’s name is related to the Magyar _nedű_ (liquid) the word _Bourne_ belongs to the Avar cultic B-R vocabulary, where the word _bor_ reflects the name of God Bar-ata and mother goddess Bar-anya; the latter is still the name of a county. The word _Boristhenes_ was the name of a river of Scythia. The word _vár_ (castle) is also part of this word-cluster. Sarum’s Magyar variant is _sár_ meaning shine and was discussed in relation of the Sarmatians. All these names are logical part of Stonhenge’s astronomical role.

_Neb_ is a river with Ballbeg, the Round Table, Glen Maye, Mull, or Meayll Circle at Cregneish is on its banks, with and ancient burial place with six chambers. The word _Neb_ is identical to the Magyar _nap_ (sun) which is again a natural consequence of the fact that ancient astronomical places are nearby.

_Nevern_ is a river. On its banks, near Stonehenge, there is a richly engraved 12.5 ft. Celtic cross. For this reason it may be connected with the Magyar word _nap_ since the cross is an ancient sun-symbol since the most ancient of times.

_Newport_ — the last particle of this name is identical with the Magyar _part_ which means shore.

_Ugie_ is a river in the Grampian region. It can be connected with the Magyar geographic locations beginning with the syllable _Ug_, like the name of county _Ugocsa_. It is also connected with the word _Ük_ meaning ancient. The Magyar river _Bug_ is a B-variation of these.

_Nith_ is the river of the southern part of the uplands. It is reminiscent of the Magyar _nyit_ (to open), _Nyitra_ county and river.

_Ogwen_ river and lake is near lake Bala in Snowdon. Its Welsh name is Evyri. Its first syllable, _Og_ is the same as the Magyar _óg_ meaning the highest point of a dome where light comes in.

_Ore_ is a river on the SW. shore, and the island of _Thanet_ is here. Ore’s name is related to the Magyar word _őr_ (guardian), which does fulfill any river’s defensive position. Tanet’s name contains the Magyar God’s and ancestor’s name _Tana_, its reciprocal is also connected with the concept of water (_nedű_).

_Ouse_ flows in middle England and another Ouse in Sussex. _Úz_ is a Magyar historical name, _ős_ means ancestor.

_Roe_ flows near Londonderry. This monosyllabic word contains the Magyar word _ró_, which means to carve out something, like the river carves its own path. Mythology of the region may give further clues.

_Sark_ is called by the local inhabitants, who don’t speak the Magyar language, _the jewel of the Channel Islands_. Here we have to deal again with its ancient meaning, which is related to the Magyar _ék_ (wedge, jewel), _sarok_ (corner), and _sár_ (shine) words.

_Seiout_ is a river in Wales and this name is related to the Magyar _saj, sajó_ (to flow).

Sid (pronounced _sí_) means sliding (_sí, siklás_) in Magyar.

_Soar_ means _száll_ (to fly) in Magyar. Linguistically the two words are identical. The name of the rivulet Szele bears an identical form and meaning.

_Spey_ is a river in the Grampian territory, which is rich in Magyar related names.

_Stour_ rivers are in Essex and Kent. It is a known fact that the names of Kent’s rivers belong into the oldest linguistic strata of the region. I believe it is an S variation of the T-R word-group. The Magyar river name _Túr_, a subsidiary of the river Tisza, is part of this word-group.

_Taf_ in S. Wales, another _Taff_ river also in Wales is connected with the rivers Severn and Rhymney The Magyar geographical names _Tab, Fót, Fadd, Fátra_ belong in the same category.

_Tavy_ and _Tawe_ rivers are identical with the Magyar word _tavi_ (from the lake).

_Tay_ flows through central Scotland into the sea. The Magyar words _té_ and _lé_ (liquid) belong in this word-group.

_Tees_ is a river in Northern England, which empties into the North Sea. Its meaning may be connected with the above. Its present day pronunciation seems to be connected with the Magyar words _tíz_ (ten) and _tűz_ (fire).

_Teme, Thames, Temes_, are identical to the Magyar river name _Temes_ in Erdély (Transylvania) and all are related to the word _nedű_ (liquid), as its reciprocal form.

_Ure_ and _Yore_ rivers flow in the county of Yorkshire and are related to the Magyar _Úr_ (Lord) and _Jár_ (to walk) and are part of the Jász cultic vocabulary.

_Thourne_, Tand, _Trent_ river-names are part of the T-R word-group. The Magyar _túr_ means to dig and we already mentioned the river _Túr_ on the great plains of Hungary.

_Tweed_ is a river of Scotland and is listed as of unknown origin. Several Magyar possibilities can be offered and this needs further research.

_Tyne_ flows in the region of Lothian and Northumberland. Again the Magyar _té_ and _lé_ (liquid) words come to mind. The name Humber was discussed earlier.

_Usk — Caervent, Caerleon_ localities are situated on the banks of this river in S. Wales. The syllable _caer_ is part of the Magyar K-R word-group where the words _circle_ and _city_, any circular structure (_kör_) belong. Its Latin name is Isca _Sil_urum and it was the second legion’s territory. Usk is related to the Magyar _ős, úz_ (ancient and also the name of a people; presently it is a last name). Isca in Magyar vocabulary means ancient stone (_ka_), the Sil syllable is identical to the city of _Szil_ (pron. *Islands and other natural formations*. Sil) in Hungary; its history highlighted by Sarmatian presence.

_Severn_ river’s history we already discussed in connection with Habren. It flows near Gloucester. The river _Hull_ empties into it and nearby is the castle and city of _Hull_. Considering the legend of this river, we safely give this name the Magyar meaning of “to fall” (like a leaf from the tree).

_Whitham_’s first syllable means white, the second syllable is identical with the Magyar _ham, hon, hun_ (ashes, home, and the Hun) names. Its meaning is White home, White-Hun. (_Fehérhon Fehérhún_); the first meaning is also connected to the English hamlet, which means an enclosed settlement.

_Wye_ originates from Wales and empties after 130 miles into the Severn, the ancient Habren. Wye means _váj_, to carve, and the Severn-Habren connection was discussed earlier (_hab_=foam, water).

_Yare_ river gave its name to the city of Yarmouth in SE. England. Its name is connected with the Magyar word of _jár_ (to walk) and it is a part of the Jász (Ion, Iasy) cultic vocabulary.

_Yeo_ is a river in SE. England and its name is identical with the Magyar word _jó_ (good) which is also a part of the Jász cultic vocabulary and a west word-group.

_Yore_ is a river in NE. England, in _Yor_kshire. Its name is as above in the case of Yare river. _Dale_ is a flatland next to the river and is part of the T-R/L word-group and the Magyar word _tál_ (plate) Considering that because of its flatness it is also unshaded, sunny, this word may also be connected with the Magyar word _dél_ (shiny).

_Ystwyth_ is a river in central Wales. Several Magyar linguistic connections can be offered and further research is indicated.

_Ythan_ is a river in Scotland and it is famous of its pearl bearing mussels. Further research may yield a lot of information about the origins of these two latter river-names.


*Islands and other natural formations*

_Barra_ is the largest island of the Hebridees; Kisimul castle is located here. One of its hills is called _Ben_ Heaval. The word _ben_ means mountain, the _bán_ a lofty social standing. Its reciprocal is _nap_, _fény_ (sun, shine). Magyar ancestors always originated their own name and every important, life-giving substance on which their life depended, from the name of the sun. The word _bán_ originally meant man, son or a reflection of the sun in the Pannon vocabulary, as its reciprocal form indicates.

_Colonsay_ and _Oronsay_ islands grow rare orchids. The first syllable of these names is connected with the Magyar words _kör_ (circle) and _őr_ (guardian), _orom_ (elevated location, mountain peak), the second syllable with _saj_ (river, water). In case of an island, the water is truly encircling the earth.

_Gogmagog_ Hill’s name contains our origin legends and these names contain the memory of its ancient inhabitants.

_Hengistbury_ Head is the name of a narrow land-bridge on which early Neolithic habitations and defense structures are found. The rivers _Avon_ and _Stour_ are flowing here which we discussed in the above.

_High Tor_ is a 400 meter high limestone formation. The word _Tor_ could mean either a natural formation such as this or a round hill as much as a built structure. In either case it is a male symbol in Magyar mythology.

_Holy_ Island is connected with Anglesey through a narrow strip of land. Its ancient history is unfamiliar to me, but as a holy island its name probably goes back to the most ancient times.

_Iona_ island bears the name of the _Jász_, _Ion_ group. It is a burial place. Its connection with the _Jász_ has been discussed earlier. The word _gyász_ (mourning) is part of the _Jász_ cultic vocabulary.

_Islay_ and _Jura_ islands have the most ancient Celtic crosses. The word Jura is a Magyar geographical name.

_Kew_ is an island in the Thames. It is noted for its botanical garden. Considering that it is an island in a river the _kő_ (stone) affiliation is acceptable.

_Magee_ island is the birthplace of many legends and cradles many caves and megalithic tombs. It carries Magor Sungod’s name. The discussion of these legends would fill a separate volume.

_Man:_ this island has been inhabited since Mesolithic times. Its round wood-huts are known. The Romans were never able to occupy it. Its language is called _manx_ and is almost extinct, only a few names remained. The world’s oldest known parliament is here. The _Manx_ cat (which has no tail) originates from here. Their fences are formed by living fuchsia hedges. It is a pre-Celtic habitation. The name of the island and the name of the language contains the god name _Mén_ of its pre-Celtic inhabitants. The round huts are peculiar to the ancient Magyar “sun-houses” (5).

_Pen Caer_ is an island, which is rich in prehistoric burial sites; the graves are chambered graves. The _Pen_ syllable preceding place names is frequent in this region, which points to the _Pannon_ cultic vocabulary and the name of shine and sun (_fény, nap_). Considering the meaning of the Celtic crosses this name (_nap kör = _sun circle) is logical.

_Porth Oer_ is famous for its whistling sands. The name is related to the Magyar words _part_ and _őr_ (port and sentry, guardian). Further we find Porth Isgadan, Iche and Golmon. The name _Iche_ is identical to the name of the _Ika _township and castle in Erdély (Transylvania).

_Scilly_’s islands are in Cornwall (150-200 islands) and all hold prehistoric graves. Once the famous Cornish tin-mines may have been here. This name through the name of the _Siculs_ of Hungary, and later through the name of _Sicily_ is connected to the Magyar _szik_ word meaning sprout, salt and the _Szikul-Székely_ nation name.

_Skye_, south of it, the following islands can be found: _Eigg, Muck, Rhum_ and _Canna_. All these have Magyar counterparts, such as _Szik_ (as above), _Ég _(heaven), _mag_ and _makk _(seed and acorn) and _kan_ (male). Rhum contains the M-R word element of _Mármaros_.

_Sheathland_, or _Zetland_ is an island. The Ronas hill is its landmark, from which a midsummer night can be beautifully observed. The town of _Sumburgh_’s name seems connected with the Magyar words _szem_ (eye, seed), _szemlél_ (to observe) and _vár_ (castle). People who observe the midsummer night from here gave this name very logically to Sumburgh. This name’s Magyar meaning is “Observation Castle”.

_Thanet_ is an island amidst marshes. It is connected with the Magyar name _Tana_ and the words for settlement and water (_tanya, nedű_).

_*A town’s name in Anglesey: *_

Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwll-llantysiliogogogoch.

I leave its historical identification to the future.

**********************************************************************************************************

*A New View of the Arthurian Legends*_ - *Susan V. Tomory*_ - Part 1 - Part 2 - Part 3 - Part 4 - Part 6


----------



## Will Scarlet (Feb 3, 2022)

Safranek said:


> The basis of the Magyar legends and the legends of the British Isles is the memory of an ancient Golden Age, the Age of Fairies, which tells us about the concepts of eternal life and eternal beauty. Ancient heroes who undertook a journey into these lands among the stars always had an open door for return to this Earth. They did not believe in death. Ancient Magyar legends and written records remember that there were certain “special creations,” men, who are not subject to death.[20] In later legends, Prince Csaba, son of Atilla and his heroes return on the Milky Way to help their people. The Milky Way since then is also called the Road of Hosts where the stars are the sparks made by the hoofs of the heroes’ horses. The same spirit shines through the legends of the British Isles to us in which — as in a magic mirror — we recognize ourselves.



This is very similar to the proposal made by my brother, Felix and myself in the article
A Quest for the Lost Realm of Faërie

We propose that King Arthur and the original Knights of the Round table were the Brythonic equivalent of the Irish Tuatha de Danann (and also found in many other cultures.) In other words a divine race of beings capable of incarnating and reincarnating as humans - hence the multiple Arthurs and also the mirror images such as Cuchulain in Ireland, Holger Danske in Denmark, Batraz of the the Ossetians from the north-central Caucasus and even the Japanese with the legendary Yamato-takeru.

We also highlight Arthur's close connection with the star Arcturus and The Big Dipper or Arthur's Wain (Wagon) both of which are to be found in constellations above the North Pole. In fact Arcturus is also known as the Guardian of the Bear or of the North. The name Arthur, Arcturus and the Bear have all been interchangeable over the centuries.

Obviously, our humble effort is nowhere near as academic as that presented here in this series of posts and focuses more on the "Age of Fairies" aspect and its implications.


----------



## Safranek (Feb 3, 2022)

I  haven't yet read your article as I've been busy formatting Parts 5 & 6.  But judging by your comment your research is along very similar lines.



Will Scarlet said:


> In other words a divine race of beings capable of incarnating and reincarnating as humans



While I won't rule out the possibilities of what we may see in our present state as the 'supernatural', hence why I had stated at some point that Felix's 'Nature of the Beast' thread is one of my most recommended threads, I haven't done enough research to say one way or the other. What would be convincing for me would be some texts where this is explained in layman terms, regarding our connection to the spirit world which could somehow be confirmed by experience.


----------



## Void Trancer (Sep 30, 2022)

Safranek said:


> I  haven't yet read your article as I've been busy formatting Parts 5 & 6.  But judging by your comment your research is along very similar lines.
> 
> 
> 
> While I won't rule out the possibilities of what we may see in our present state as the 'supernatural', hence why I had stated at some point that Felix's 'Nature of the Beast' thread is one of my most recommended threads, I haven't done enough research to say one way or the other. What would be convincing for me would be some texts where this is explained in layman terms, regarding our connection to the spirit world which could somehow be confirmed by experience.


Sorry to make a shameless Plug, but I have an older post on Noah’s descendants using magic items in Scythia and their relation to the golden age. Lots of mentions of Samaritans, Deities and even Tartarians and Arthur Pendragon! Thinks for rekindling this train of investigation!


----------

